# Do you have a recipe for homemade cat food?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I know I would never keep up with a complicated homemade cat food recipe, just wouldn't happen, but I came across this online-said it was a healthful diet for a cat. It's simple enough that I could manage it.
Any thoughts ?

Chicken, Rice and Vegetables 
2 cups of ground or chopped chicken, cooked 
1 cup of cooked brown rice 
¼ cup grated carrots 
Put chicken, brown rice and carrots in a blender and mix well. If there is any fat from the chicken, pour about two teaspoons over the mix. Serve at room temperature.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey! cat owners out there!! Surely someone makes their own cat food....


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

My cats would never in a million years eat anything other then dry cat food. They are very picky eaters. It looks easy to make and easy to freeze.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I just was reading, online, about how "unnatural" the ingredients in dry cat food are (compared to the cat's "natural" diet). I have only fed dry cat food in the past.


----------

